

Bitcoin Mining on Amazon EC2 – don’t do it - aioprisan
http://andrei.oprisan.com/bitcoin-mining-on-amazon-ec2-dont-do-it/

======
t0
Do you think people would pay to rent mining equipment?

I'm not sure how the pricing model would work, but it would allow more people
to contribute that can't afford to spend thousands upfront. Maybe some sort of
pooling of funds, buy equipment, split profits.

~~~
maaku
You can buy bonds representing a perpetual 1Mh/s, which amounts to the same
thing.

~~~
aioprisan
where can you do this? it would be nice to see marketplaces develop where
people can rent out spare cycles on their GPU

